# Quill feed lever for Clausing 8530.



## JohnAspinall (Jan 4, 2014)

The little Clausing mills (8520,25,30,35) have both a fast feed lever, and a slow feed crank for the quill.
My 8530 didn't have its fast feed lever when I bought it.  You need to be able to disengage this lever when you use the slow feed, so simply clamping something on is not suitable.



The lever engages with the shaft behind/to the right of, the crank you can see above.

If anyone has a (either original, or fully functioning substitute) lever, could you post a description and/or some pics of how it engages/disengages?  Thanks!


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 4, 2014)

It is quite simple. The collar that you show in your photo can move. Pull it outward to engage the fine feed hand wheel. To use the coarse feed, push the collar inward, then place the handle on the shaft. I think the photo of the handle is pretty much self explanatory.




Let us know if you have any questions.

ON EDIT:  I forgot to mention that the gears for the fine feed are made of brass and are often damaged, with several teeth missing from one or more of the gears. It was a common problem on the Clausing 8520, 8525, and 8530 mills. If yours are NOT stripped out, remember to always be very gentle with the fine feed. It is not designed to be used to give you more leverage on the drill bit!


----------



## JohnAspinall (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks, Wermie.  Just what I was looking for.

Thanks also for the note about the fine feed gears, but mine appear to be steel.  (Possibly replaced by a previous owner?)

 - John


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 4, 2014)

Could be. I've often heard that there are parts available yet from Clausing for these machines, but I have not looked into the replacement gear for mine yet. I suspect that it would be rather pricey.


----------

